# is there...



## CaponeNNoreaga (Jul 18, 2002)

a board for the new charlotte team other than this one?


----------



## hotballer (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes there is a website for charlotte's New NBA team. It is located at www.nba.com/charlotte. The last time I checked there wasn't much too it. Most of the info about our team can be found out at www.charlotte.com, then click on The Charlotte Observer link, then click on the sports link and then you can search to see if there is any updated news on the team. The Charlotte Observer is our local newspaper in Charlotte,NC.


----------



## hotballer (Mar 16, 2003)

if the above addressess does not work type it in the address bar and click enter.


----------

